# Egg Yolks, Yes or No?



## chrisr116 (Aug 17, 2014)

Every morning, I eat a half dozen eggs with sprinkled cheddar cheese on them.  My wife started eating one whole egg and two egg whites.  Should I follow what she is doing or keep on with my whole eggs?   I tried one whole egg and five egg whites, no cheese.  She added tomatoes, onion, etc to em.  They were ok, but no where near as satisfying as regular eggs and cheese.  Gimme your thoughts.  Thank you for your input....


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love lamp


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 17, 2014)

The yolk has all the nutrients. Eat them just make sure they are farm raised cage free and local.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Its not an egg without the yolk. I used to do the egg whites and I felt the same as you. They r just OK. I don't see why you need to change?


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 17, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> The yolk has all the nutrients. Eat them just make sure they are farm raised cage free and local.




These this eggs come from own flock of hens. Their not caged and I guess organic. They live in a large, uncrowded coop. They eat laying pellets and what ever bugs and insects that they can catch. Collect the eggs every afternoon.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 17, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> These this eggs come from own flock of hens. Their not caged and I guess organic. They live in a large, uncrowded coop. They eat laying pellets and what ever bugs and insects that they can catch. Collect the eggs every afternoon.


Sweet. Living in the city sucks.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 17, 2014)

I plan on having my own chickens and cows for sure.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes. It's healthful. Proven. Mostly omega 6,3,9 anyway and 10% of a balanced diet needs to be saturated anyway. High in good cholesterol.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Aug 17, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> These this eggs come from own flock of hens. Their not caged and I guess organic. They live in a large, uncrowded coop. They eat laying pellets and what ever bugs and insects that they can catch. Collect the eggs every afternoon.




Sounds awesome, although the term organic requires lots of standards to qualify legally speaking. Definitely better than store bought though!


----------



## aon1 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have my own chickens but have tried both ways and like everybody else here they weren't as good with out the yolks and I didn't see any difference on my cholesterol or body fat so I just stick to 5 soft eggs , a lot more satisfying


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 18, 2014)

I prefer eating all the yolks, but when I eat eggs. I usually have two or three  whole Omega three's and a cup of liquid whites.

That's ten or 15  grams of fat. Plenty for me unless I'm really trying to bulk.


----------



## gobot (Aug 18, 2014)

I typically do 1/4 whole eggs when i do scrambled eggs and I prefer it that way.  I'll do 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites.  Fills me up and seems to make the scrambled eggs fluffier.  I don't know if it really does it just seems that way to me.  That being said, if you like having the whole eggs and you're please with the results don't change what isn't broken.


----------



## BigTimeR (Sep 4, 2014)

I do two whole eggs and a 1/3 cup of whites every morning. Yummy


----------



## Sully (Sep 4, 2014)

There's a good study that determined that people that eat at least 3 whole eggs a day have lower bodyfat percentage, higher lean muscle mass, have an easier time losing bodyfat and an easier time gaining muscle. Whole eggs are an essential part to a healthy and bodybuilding style diet.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2014)

Just eat them


----------



## Alinshop (Sep 5, 2014)

Compromise and do all egg whites and half the yolks.


----------



## MattG (Oct 4, 2014)

As part of my current bulking diet, im throwing olive oil, peanut butter, a banana, and egg whites with my gainer in the blender. 32oz shake has almost 2000 calories in it made this way with milk. This is the first time i bothered with egg whites...how much u guys put in your shakes? Id have to use a whole $3 carton to get 50 grams extra protein in there so that would get expensive real fast. I was thinkin like 10 tablespoons so i could stretch it out 2-3 days...but is that really even enough to make it worthwhile?


----------



## Thunder46 (Oct 4, 2014)

I eat the whole egg with chopped mushrooms a little shredded cheese and hot sauce, but i do only eat 3 eggs at a time with turkey bacon


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 4, 2014)

MattG said:


> As part of my current bulking diet, im throwing olive oil, peanut butter, a banana, and egg whites with my gainer in the blender. 32oz shake has almost 2000 calories in it made this way with milk. This is the first time i bothered with egg whites...how much u guys put in your shakes? Id have to use a whole $3 carton to get 50 grams extra protein in there so that would get expensive real fast. I was thinkin like 10 tablespoons so i could stretch it out 2-3 days...but is that really even enough to make it worthwhile?


Well a cup is about 25 grams.
That's usually what I use.
Ocassionally I'll use two cups if I'm low on protein  powder


----------



## chaotichealth (Oct 5, 2014)

Ive been drinking eggs whites from the carton.   Add chocolate syrup shake and chug


----------



## Sully (Oct 6, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Well a cup is about 25 grams.
> That's usually what I use.
> Ocassionally I'll use two cups if I'm low on protein  powder



Maybe I need to check my math. I figured up 8oz of whites was roughly 60 grams of protein. I wish they would just list the nutritional I go on them in ounces instead of tablespoons. Some of us are mathematically challenged.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Oct 6, 2014)

I go thru two dozen whole jumbo organic eggs a week and thevlast health fair I worked I had my total cholesterol checked and it was 168...they said anything under 200 was good...there were people saying they basically vegitarians scoring over 200


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 6, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I go thru two dozen whole jumbo organic eggs a week and thevlast health fair I worked I had my total cholesterol checked and it was 168...they said anything under 200 was good...there were people saying they basically vegitarians scoring over 200



I don't think the cholesterol and fat in a whole egg is as bad as we've been told.  I did make a switch to turkey bacon with my eggs though.  My wife's trainer told her no regular bacon, which essentially means no bacon for Chris either.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 6, 2014)

At times I eat 1 dozen whole eggs per day.   After 2months of eating commercial eggs,  my lol was high at 196.   I switched to local free range chickens and had it checked 2 months later and it dropped to 136.  What they are fed has a profound affect on their nutritional value,  much like grass fed beef.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 6, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> At times I eat 1 dozen whole eggs per day.   After 2months of eating commercial eggs,  my lol was high at 196.   I switched to local free range chickens and had it checked 2 months later and it dropped to 136.  What they are fed has a profound affect on their nutritional value,  much like grass fed beef.


I have a flock of hens at home for eggs. Not sure if it's cheaper or not but I do like their eggs over regular commercial eggs


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 6, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I have a flock of hens at home for eggs. Not sure if it's cheaper or not but I do like their eggs over regular commercial eggs



They are way better and the yolks are almost orange compared to pale yellow.   That tells you something good right there


----------



## thebrick (Oct 7, 2014)

Love whole eggs. Fantastic protein profile too, very bioavailable. How good is  that?


----------



## kshtiji (Oct 24, 2014)

I always  prefer eggs white and i used to eat 8 to 10 eggs white but not a single yolk no doubt yolk 3 6 9


----------

